# 05' 545i Navigation/dvd Chip



## kybriggs82 (Jun 3, 2004)

I am interested in locating a "chip" that can be installed into my 545i navigation system so I can also play standard DVD'S. Does anyone know where I can purchase such a chip and how difficult are they to install? Since delivery of my vehicle in November I have been able to drive my 545i twice but only when my wife was sleeping so modifing the navigation system to play DVD'S would pass the time away while on the road..
Let me know..


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

kybriggs82 said:


> I am interested in locating a "chip" that can be installed into my 545i navigation system so I can also play standard DVD'S. Does anyone know where I can purchase such a chip and how difficult are they to install? Since delivery of my vehicle in November I have been able to drive my 545i twice but only when my wife was sleeping so modifing the navigation system to play DVD'S would pass the time away while on the road..
> Let me know..


 :rofl:


----------

